# Cool Brom, ID?



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

My girlfriend works at a local nursery, and while watering the houseplants she spotted this awesome bromeliad. It had no label but she decided to get it for me as a gift


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tillandsia cyanea


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No worries. That's an easy one


----------

